# C40 Build



## rplace13

So my new (to me) C40 arrived safe and sound and I started to do some work this weekend. Got a few questions I'll start another thread for but for now here are some pix. I'll stop back with more later.

It showed up with a DA head set. Promptly had the LBS remove that and install my blue/mango Chris King. Other then that and the seat post clamp this is how it showed up. Don't tell the red bike in the back ground it is about to be cannibalized.










Different angle out in the light. Note the two brake cable ferrules in the stops on the top tube.  More on that below.










I never had this problem before. Those ferrules seemed to be welded in. No wonder the seller did not remvoe them. I must have spent 45 minutes getting them out. What ended up working best was a tiny eyeglass repair screwdriver and very gentle tapping with a small hammer.










Here is the other side after ferrule removal, a nice cleaning and full wax job. I think that was the end of Friday afternoon. Time for a beer and a steak to kick off the weekend. I could not fall asleep Friday night thinking I should have gotten further with the build and hoping Saturday would be the day to see how it rolls.


----------



## rplace13

Here are some of the up close details.

Anyone know the size and specifics on those Torx bolts that hold the break shoe on? I tink that is a must have in orange against that black skeleton brake caliper.


----------



## jackblack

Sweetness. Love the C40s.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

that's ****ing absolutely beautiful !

And I thought *I* was a bike nut 

Congratulations on your first Colnago and I wish you many more to come


----------



## rplace13

Here is the full view...I know it has a red front tire, that will change. Also not sure I am in love with the tape/hoods. Bars need to be rotated a bit forward too.


----------



## plussa

Nice frame and color coordination!

I wouldn't rotate the bars, but remove the spacers from under the stem instead.


----------



## Maverick

*Torx size*

Campagnolo brake shoes uses the Torx T25.

nice frameset btw...looks to be in mint condition.
enjoy the classic Colnago  

cheers!


----------



## rplace13

I hear you, that stem is going a lot lower. Still working on getting it dialed in. Took it out for a quick 20 this morning. Damn, that bike is QUIET. If you are not coasting you can't harldy hear a sound. Seems to not be lighting fast when you get on it, but once up to speed it is almost effortless to keep it going. 

I was less than impressed with its climbing abilities on short very steep hills, but that could be me. I has been a cold/rainy spring but this past week I have been trying to make up for it by riding a lot. I think I might be a tad tired. Will hold off judgement on the climbing till I get a few sessions in on it. On longer less steep inclines it zips right along.

Overall I am very pleased with it so far.


----------



## icsloppl

IMO/

The brake hoods are too far up (there's too much reach to the lever and it forced you to rotate the bars up).

Black bar tape please.

Try centering the saddle on the post and move it up to compensate.

The stem looks a little long / bulbous. The forward and high location may be non-optimal as a climbing position.

Nice color combo.

IMO\


----------



## rplace13

icsloppl said:


> IMO/
> 
> The brake hoods are too far up (there's too much reach to the lever and it forced you to rotate the bars up).
> 
> Black bar tape please.
> 
> Try centering the saddle on the post and move it up to compensate.
> 
> The stem looks a little long / bulbous. The forward and high location may be non-optimal as a climbing position.
> 
> Nice color combo.
> 
> IMO\


Thanks for the ideas. I'll for sure give the seat a try...I left my old frame with seatpost/seat and bars/stem/lever in place in case I need to make a quick change back till I am sure the C40 is for me. Agree the orange tape has to go. I have a few 130 stems from my old ride it was a 48 sloping with shorter top tube then the Colnago. I neede every bit of the 130 stem, but loved the tight, compact set up. I'll have to invest in a shorter stem and give the lever placement another look when I retape. Thanks again!


----------



## Karbon Kev

What size is this one please, it's very nice in LX10.


----------



## rplace13

Karbon Kev said:


> What size is this one please, it's very nice in LX10.


It is a 56. 

Overall it is in very nice condition for an older bike. The paint is in super shape. However, I think at one time it may have been a wet weather bike. The two rear brake ferrules were stuck in the cable stops, the fork expansion plug seemed almost welded to the top cap bolt and the area on fork where the mounting bolt passes through looking from the front is corroded...even under the clear coat - strange. On the plus side the BB is spotless and the entire bike cleaned up great. I also think I got a pretty good deal on it for buying in the prime frame buying season.

BTW, icsloppl I got the stem lowered today and centered the seat a bit as you suggested. Both seemed better. Again on a steap hill when I stood up the bike seemed like I was towing an anchor. Later in the ride I looked down at the tire/chain stays and saw the tire was much closer on the left than on the right. After the ride I fiddled with the QR and the wheel centered perfectly. Looks like my new QRs need to be a bit tighter. Ya think my tire rubbing on the frame could make the old C40 seem a bit less than optimal for hard climbs?:blush2:


----------



## Karbon Kev

Well you sometimes never know with these older frames how had a life it's had. People like you and me treat our bikes with kid gloves and tlc, but not everyone does. Looks great from where I'm standing anyway, enjoy!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

That could be true

when I bought my C-40 the intention was to make it a bad weather bike.

Then I simply can't do that, the bike is beautiful and in mint condition, so I am handing it with care.

I will get me a beat up Colnago for a rain bike someday....


----------



## Karbon Kev

I don't think I could use any colnago as a wet weather bike somehow ..... particularly if it's a C40, C50, EPS/EPQ or C59.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

maybe a Primavera or Arte would fit the job


----------



## Karbon Kev

Yeah I prolly wouldn't mind one of those getting soaked or all muddy .....


----------



## Ride-Fly

*"Again on a steap hill when I stood up the bike seemed like I was towing an anchor. Later in the ride I looked down at the tire/chain stays and saw the tire was much closer on the left than on the right. After the ride I fiddled with the QR and the wheel centered perfectly. Looks like my new QRs need to be a bit tighter. Ya think my tire rubbing on the frame could make the old C40 seem a bit less than optimal for hard climbs?:blush2:" - rplace13

*Howdy rp! Just wondering if this was in fact the reason for your less than impressed impression of your beautiful C40. If so, has your opinion of the climbing prowess of the C40 improved significantly or just a little? I know the C40 will not be as stiff as most current generation carbon bikes, but most riders with C40 experience seem to like/love the bike because of its the overall characteristics. I am wanting a C40 quite badly. I've located a handful (mostly used but one NOS) that is my size but I can't decide if I should go for the later ones with HP stays or mid-years ones with B-stays, or even earlier with non-B-stays! I read so many varying opinions on which is the better C40, I am in analysis paralysis! I kind of want the newer ones with HP stays, which probably ensures that it has a Ti BB shell. For some reason, that is probably one of my main "wants" and decision factors in the C40 I pick. 

BTW, if you don't mind, how much did you pay for that beauty? 

Thanks!

-TJ


----------



## fabsroman

That is really an awesome color coordination that you have going on there. Where did you get all those pieces like the bolts/nuts for the brakes, front deraileur, and crankset. I am thinking about getting a Tiso set for my C50, but they are really hard to find.


----------



## rplace13

Ride-Fly said:


> *"Again on a steap hill when I stood up the bike seemed like I was towing an anchor. Later in the ride I looked down at the tire/chain stays and saw the tire was much closer on the left than on the right. After the ride I fiddled with the QR and the wheel centered perfectly. Looks like my new QRs need to be a bit tighter. Ya think my tire rubbing on the frame could make the old C40 seem a bit less than optimal for hard climbs?:blush2:" - rplace13
> 
> *Howdy rp! Just wondering if this was in fact the reason for your less than impressed impression of your beautiful C40. If so, has your opinion of the climbing prowess of the C40 improved significantly or just a little? I know the C40 will not be as stiff as most current generation carbon bikes, but most riders with C40 experience seem to like/love the bike because of its the overall characteristics. I am wanting a C40 quite badly. I've located a handful (mostly used but one NOS) that is my size but I can't decide if I should go for the later ones with HP stays or mid-years ones with B-stays, or even earlier with non-B-stays! I read so many varying opinions on which is the better C40, I am in analysis paralysis! I kind of want the newer ones with HP stays, which probably ensures that it has a Ti BB shell. For some reason, that is probably one of my main "wants" and decision factors in the C40 I pick.
> 
> BTW, if you don't mind, how much did you pay for that beauty?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -TJ


RF, took it out a few more times and I must say the climbing is what I am least impressed with. It just seems like a dog. I keep tweaking the setup and overall really like the bike. It descends great, corners like it is on rails and is super quite. However, even with the rear wheel firmly in place it is like going backwards on steep inclines. Also it seems slow to accelerate from a dead stop, but from 17-24 MPH it really moves. Not quite sure why it would "feel" that way to me...but my previous Kestrel was like a bullet off the line and climbed much easier. Hoping some of it is less than optimal form, but I don't think so.

After all I had read about c40/c50s I was expecting it to be fantastic all the way around and put my previous bikes to shame. So far it in not a magic bullet, but I do like it. I was doing some work on my wife's Pinarello FP6 and took it for a quick spin. Even with it not close to fitting me that is one fantastic bike. It is a rocket off a dead stop and handles like a dream. I have yet to ride another bike that impresses me as much as the Pinarello...but I really wanted a Colnago. Having just a bit of buyers remorse. 

BTW, I paid just over $900 for the C40...$922 or 926 I think.


----------



## rplace13

fabsroman said:


> That is really an awesome color coordination that you have going on there. Where did you get all those pieces like the bolts/nuts for the brakes, front deraileur, and crankset. I am thinking about getting a Tiso set for my C50, but they are really hard to find.


Thanks! I am digging the way it is turning out.

Lots of searching Pro Bolt has a great selection. Here are some links to various places I have found. Problem is that no one place has everythign you need so lots of small packages have been showing up at the house recently.

http://fairwheelbikes.com/kcnc-aluminum-chainring-bolts-campagnolo-style-p-1993.html

http://www.probolt-usa.com/Products/Aluminium_bolts_socket_cap

http://www.torontocycles.com/

And of course ebay. Good luck....let's see what you come up with.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

rplace13 said:


> RF, took it out a few more times and I must say the climbing is what I am least impressed with. It just seems like a dog. I keep tweaking the setup and overall really like the bike. It descends great, corners like it is on rails and is super quite. However, even with the rear wheel firmly in place it is like going backwards on steep inclines. Also it seems slow to accelerate from a dead stop, but from 17-24 MPH it really moves. Not quite sure why it would "feel" that way to me...but my previous Kestrel was like a bullet off the line and climbed much easier. Hoping some of it is less than optimal form, but I don't think so.
> 
> After all I had read about c40/c50s I was expecting it to be fantastic all the way around and put my previous bikes to shame. So far it in not a magic bullet, but I do like it. I was doing some work on my wife's Pinarello FP6 and took it for a quick spin. Even with it not close to fitting me that is one fantastic bike. It is a rocket off a dead stop and handles like a dream. I have yet to ride another bike that impresses me as much as the Pinarello...but I really wanted a Colnago. Having just a bit of buyers remorse.
> 
> BTW, I paid just over $900 for the C40...$922 or 926 I think.



I think this post by JLane answers your question



JLane said:


> I've not ridden a Tarmac so can't compare to that directly, but here's my short discourse on how a Colnago handles.
> 
> In the past I've worked in a high end shop and currently lead a group of 25 what I would describe as hardcore riders. Based on my personal experience and observing others test ride and making their choices I can state that the guy who takes a 10 minute test ride doesn't buy the Colnago.
> 
> "Dull", "Sluggish", "Lazy", "Not Exciting", are terms I've heard these guys describe a Colnago's handling.
> 
> Riders who have the opportunity to spend 1, 2 or 3+ hours on a Colnago come back with smiles on their faces. "Telepathic", "Stable", "It knows the way Home", "Confidence at Speed" are what they say.
> 
> Do you see where I'm going with this? If you wish for a super sensitive quick steering bicycle look elsewhere. If you want a bicycle that will make you look like a hero on your group ride 3+ hours in, the Colnago is your bike. When you're toast, hanging on to the wheels in front of you - or leading the group up the long climb putting them in the pain closet, the Colnago will allow you to concentrate completely on that endeavor - and not concern yourself with keeping a nervous handling bike going where you want it.
> 
> Stated in a completely different fashion, which lady would you envision yourself happily married to: The Party Girl or the Loyal Partner?
> 
> The best part is the Colnago is the Loyal Partner with the Party Girl paint job.



The C-40 is not a climbing specialist bike, if you want that you better buy a monocoque sloping frame with a geometrical center and mass placed more in the rear. 

the C-40 is an all-around balanced frame.


----------



## rplace13

Salsa_Lover said:


> I think this post by JLane answers your question
> 
> The C-40 is not a climbing specialist bike, if you want that you better buy a monocoque sloping frame with a geometrical center and mass placed more in the rear.
> 
> the C-40 is an all-around balanced frame.


Great summary, thanks for the post. At least I know I am not crazy. Funny in that the shorer rides I have liked it the least. On Sunday I did about 2 hours and at the end of the ride I was thinking this C40 is growing on me...I was a bit tired and it seemed to glide right along. For the record my Kestrel is a monocock frame with sloping top tube, so perhaps it is better for climbing. It is a fun bike to ride but a bit twitchy.


----------



## Ride-Fly

rplace13 said:


> On Sunday I did about 2 hours and at the end of the ride I was thinking this C40 is growing on me...


I think most that love Colnagos start this way. It certainly was how my love for Colnagos began. Back in 2003(?) I test rode a De Rosa Corum (TIG steel) and a Colnago Dream (all Alum). I liked the Corum a lot but the Dream felt just OK. Kind of like what JLane stated- "uninspiring". In any case, I bought a 2005 Colnago Mix just because it was too good a deal to pass up. I didn't need another bike. In fact, at the time, I was a "one primary bike and a back-up" kind of guy (now I am almost a collector ). Anyhow, after buying it, I contemplated getting rid of it. I thought it was one of the slowest climbing bikes of any that I previously had. But I wonder if that is really the case. A bike may feel slower than others but is it really? Maybe the geometry that makes it such a great descender makes it seem to be a little sluggish on the climbs? I don't know. My Extreme C is light and a very good climber. Would I say it is the best climbing bike I've ever ridden or even in my current stable? Probably not. But I will say, that overall, the Ext C is my favorite bike I have ever ridden. And a large part of that is the way Colnagos descend!! I have not ridden a better descending bike than a Colnago. 

What JLane stated is soooo true. It's only after those long rides that one realizes the merits of Colnagos and becomes _enlightened_.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

how tall are you rplace ?

I am 5' 11" and I run my Colnago 56 without spacers 120mm stem. 

the lower position feels entirely different ( read much better ) on my Colnago as when I rode it the first times with 2 cm spacers and shorter stem.

Try it.

BTW the first times I rode the Colnago like that I didn't like it and still preferred the Bianchi 928SL, until the Colnago "grew in me", now I have 5 Colnagos and sold all the others


----------



## rplace13

Salsa_Lover said:


> how tall are you rplace ?
> 
> I am 5' 11" and I run my Colnago 56 without spacers 120mm stem.
> 
> the lower position feels entirely different ( read much better ) on my Colnago as when I rode it the first times with 2 cm spacers and shorter stem.
> 
> Try it.
> 
> BTW the first times I rode the Colnago like that I didn't like it and still preferred the Bianchi 928SL, until the Colnago "grew in me", now I have 5 Colnagos and sold all the others


I am 5'10" stem is 130. All my old school (quill stem) bikes I rode with them as low as they would go. On my previous carbon bike (that ugly red kestrel form other thread) I had no spacers between the stem/headset. I typically like them low and small frames with lots of seatpost and stem. Traditional bikes I typically ride a 54, but I think the Colnago 56 is pretty close to a more standard 54 CtC. Currently I have the Colnago set up with just one spacer, but it will be going away soon. Since the fork is pretty pricy I did not want to cut it down right away. I figured I would test out different spacers, but have come to the conclusion I still feel better lower. I'll get some more pix of the current set up. I put my favorite seat on it, moved it forward a bit more and lowered the stem all since the pix I took of the initial build. All of those changes helped. I think it is just a matter of getting all the setup details figured out and getting used to it. I surely like more things about it than I don't like. Probably just need some more saddle time to completly fall in love with her...she is a looker.

Put white tape on it too. Still not sold on the blue hoods. Oh and orange tires.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I prefer mine with white tape/saddle, black tyres ( or vittoria green for winter ) , I think there is already a lot of color in it. However those colored bolts and cable ends look really nice.

I am also strongly considering to remove the Rams and setup a set of 3T Rotundo, so I can have more hand positions on it, the RAMs are really nice, but set your hands on 2 fixed positions plus the drops.

The same I will be doing with the C-50 as both will be for long "relaxed" rides where having more hand positions is maybe better. 

I haven't decided yet if the Rotundos or the Ergosum would be better. I will maybe buy one of each to experiment.


----------



## rplace13

Snapped a few quick pix yesterday. I think the tires are a big improvement. Just a hint of orange. The white tape is a step in the right direction, but I still might have to try black. How bout those hoods? I think not.

Latest full view.









Getting lower on the stem height









More of the same...I love that top spacer









Quite possibly the best part of the bike!


----------



## fabsroman

I like the blue hoods but not the white tape. I would end up going with black tape to match the saddle.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

slender stem, black hoods and seatpost.. Better.... 

maybe even better with black tyres


----------



## Ride-Fly

I like Salsa's recommendation. There is too much color coordination going on with orange and blue, IMHO. I would add, with the black hoods, carbon seatpost, and skinnier stem, that you keep the white tape and add a white saddle. Maybe even add some white tires? 

Overall, I likey!


----------



## rplace13

I already have a Deda zero in the works waiting on UPS man...so way ahead of you on the stem. But also thinking of putting my Deda Alanera stem/bars on....kind of like the shallower drop...but these CT bars are by far the most comfortable EVER. Great hand positions on them. Have/had a carbon Record post on the last bike...so boring, so 2005:wink: . I really like the adjustability of this post and it is wicked light at 140g. Weight weenie at heart I guess. I think the blue/orange below the seat is nice, probably a bit over the top, but that is what I have always loved about the Colnago LS/AD paint.

I really liked Salsa's white seat/tape, but I am totally sold on this saddle, and it only comes in black.


----------



## ElDuderino

Curious about fit/geometry.

it's a 56 c-t, what is your inseam/height?


----------



## rplace13

ElDuderino said:


> Curious about fit/geometry.
> 
> it's a 56 c-t, what is your inseam/height?


I typically ride a 54 CtC you are right this is more like 56 CtT. I am 5'10" and have about a 32 inch inseam. It fits me fine, but have a 120 stem on the way to give it a go over the current 130.


----------



## ElDuderino

Ah, thanks. I've got a 56cm C40 on the way as well, but pretty sure the top tube length isn't gonna work for me...32" inseam @ 6'...eh, might still build it up to see though. Very pretty paint on yours, btw...the KCNC post is looking a bit "loud" for taste, though.


----------



## Ride-Fly

ElDuderino said:


> Ah, thanks. I've got a 56cm C40 on the way as well, but pretty sure the top tube length isn't gonna work for me...32" inseam @ 6'...eh, might still build it up to see though. Very pretty paint on yours, btw...the KCNC post is looking a bit "loud" for taste, though.


Where did you get your C40? What year and do you know if it has a Ti BB shell insert and replaceable d-hangar? What color scheme is it? Looking forward to seeing another fine example of the classic C40!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

ElDuderino said:


> Ah, thanks. I've got a 56cm C40 on the way as well, but pretty sure the top tube length isn't gonna work for me...32" inseam @ 6'...eh, might still build it up to see though. Very pretty paint on yours, btw...the KCNC post is looking a bit "loud" for taste, though.


It will fit fine

I am 5'11" with 32" inseam.

My C-50 is a 56cm and fits perfectly with a 120 stem

My C-40 and EP are 54cm ( 1 cm shorter top tube ) and I can get the same fit with 1 spacer under the stem and a 130mm stem.


----------



## ElDuderino

Thanks for the encouragement...i'll find out in a couple days, and will post the build in a new thread so that we stop hijack this one ;]


----------



## rplace13

*Update*

Pretty slow around here lately. You all must be riding and watching the TdF. Finally got arond to snapping a few pix of the C40 after I got some updates in. White seat/tape looks a lot better I think. The smaller Deda stem is a big improvement I think too. More in keeping with the classic look of the C40. Got a few more orange/blue bits as well, I know it does not improve the bike, but I like it none the less.

I think today might just be a perfect biking day for me. Got 25 quick ones in this morning, then a swim, cup of coffee with the morning TdF preshow, now working from home while I wait for the delivery of my Prince. Will try to throw it together for that same 25 this afternoon to see how they stack up against each other.:thumbsup:

Enjoy the pix, let me know what you think. BTW I did buy a used Record carbon seatpost on ebay, but I cannot bring myself to putt that blue one off. I seem to be the only one that likes it.


----------



## ElDuderino

I dunno...the Colnago paint jobs themselves are pretty loud sometimes, and when the rest of the bike follows that theme, it all gets lost in the mix. The frame would "pop" more if it were surrounded by subtle/neutral colors IMO.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I agree with ElDuderino

the LX10 is already loud, with a sober build it stands out by itself. when it is too much it looks a bit clowny to me.


----------



## rplace13

Sorry, I just had to post the pic. Looks like a stelth bomber crossed with a road crew's orange vest. Probably not for everyone, especially the traditional crowd, but I like it. Initial impressions are that the C40 is more confidence inspiring in both tight and big sweeping turns. The Prince is a rocket from a dead stop. The C40 is much more quiet. The Prince is all out race/fun; it knows no slow speeds. I did not think it was possible to best the C40 in descending but so far (limited use) the Prince comes out on top. I am sure the wheels play a huge role, so thinking of putting the carbon hoops on the C40. Too much trouble to try the Eurus on the Pinarello.

From just feel alone, subjective I know, the Prince climbs like a champ.


----------



## Ride-Fly

rplace13 said:


> Sorry, I just had to post the pic. Looks like a stelth bomber crossed with a road crew's orange vest. Probably not for everyone, especially the traditional crowd, but I like it. Initial impressions are that the C40 is more confidence inspiring in both tight and big sweeping turns. The Prince is a rocket from a dead stop. The C40 is much more quiet. The Prince is all out race/fun; it knows no slow speeds. I did not think it was possible to best the C40 in descending but so far (limited use) the Prince comes out on top. I am sure the wheels play a huge role, so thinking of putting the carbon hoops on the C40. Too much trouble to try the Eurus on the Pinarello.
> 
> From just feel alone, subjective I know, the Prince climbs like a champ.


Ok, you are not welcome here any longer!  

I like your Prince- never seen one like it. I'm a big fan of orange. 

But I found your comments about descending confusing. The c40 is better in tight and big sweeping turns but the Prince is a better descender? That is confusing to me.


----------



## rplace13

The Prince seems to have its own line it wants to take, I can point the C40 just about anywhere and make it go there. The Prince just seems to keep on going faster and faster with no end in sight, while the C40 seems to top out. Probably more perception than reality and improper set up on the Prince since it is just out of the box and not set up perfectly. I'd guess the Prince is no faster just seems it, thus it is more like a roller coaster ride...fun! Fun = better don't you know ;-) Probably a bad explanation on my part, but what it seemed like after one short ride. More research is due.


----------



## Ride-Fly

rplace13 said:


> The Prince seems to have its own line it wants to take, I can point the C40 just about anywhere and make it go there. The Prince just seems to keep on going faster and faster with no end in sight, while the C40 seems to top out. Probably more perception than reality and improper set up on the Prince since it is just out of the box and not set up perfectly. I'd guess the Prince is no faster just seems it, thus it is more like a roller coaster ride...fun! Fun = better don't you know ;-) Probably a bad explanation on my part, but what it seemed like after one short ride. More research is due.


I think I understand what you are saying. The C40 _handles_ a little bit better in the descents but the Prince is the _faster _descender. Is that right?


----------



## fabsroman

Ride-Fly said:


> I think I understand what you are saying. The C40 _handles_ a little bit better in the descents but the Prince is the _faster _descender. Is that right?


Now neither of you are making any sense.

First, I want to know how a person can determine which is the faster descender. Are we talking straight line? Are we talking on switch backs? Plus, not every ride is exactly the same, even on the same bike. I've done a 500 foot climb for the past 4 years. Most of it was on the Cristallo. Some days, I could take no corner wrong and I was coming out of every corner in the right gear and pounding the pedals. Other days, I could hit now corner correctly and was in too big of a gear coming out of it.

Let's face it, a lot of this review is merely mental perception. Kind of like the day I first put Zipp 404's on my bike. I thought it was a rocket and the fastest thing I had ever ridden.


----------



## zacolnago

Ride-Fly said:


> I think I understand what you are saying. The C40 _handles_ a little bit better in the descents but the Prince is the _faster _descender. Is that right?


Faster descender implies heavier weight. So what it boils down to is that the Prince is heavy and handles poorly.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

It's the wheels. 

( and the subconscious compensation to the fact you dropped $$$$$ on a crooked legged Prince  )


----------



## Ride-Fly

fabsroman said:


> Now neither of you are making any sense.


Haha! I never ever claimed I ever ever make sense in any sense in any way in any situation. 

In all seriousness, I was trying to make sense of what he said.


----------



## Ride-Fly

Salsa_Lover said:


> It's the wheels.
> 
> ( and the subconscious compensation to the fact you dropped $$$$$ on a crooked legged Prince  )


straight skinny is better than fat curvey!


----------

